# Is there a way to limit searches to particular subforums?



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Is there a way to limit searches to particular subforums/threads?

Many threads are extremly long and subforums really big. You should search before starting a new thread, but relavent results are hard to find.

I only use my phone(no computer) and most times use tapatalk.

Thanks...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124.zip ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes just navigate to that particular subforum & search. It automatically changes the search parameters.


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

What about in thread search

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124.zip ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

b16 said:


> Finally, somewhere you can go, without a leash.


Yes search will only search the thread if you are utilizing it from within a thread.


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

poontab said:


> Yes search will only search the thread if you are utilizing it from within a thread.


and how do you do that with tapatalk

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124.zip ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

ElectroGeek said:


> and how do you do that with tapatalk
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124.zip ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


You go here & request that feature.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

poontab said:


> You go here & request that feature.


Lol. +1


----------

